# Shakira schwanger?



## saimn (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

also ich gestern auf die Website meines Lieblingsradiosenders geschaut habe, entdeckte ich eine interessante Headline:



> *SHAKIRA ZWANGER VAN PIQUE*
> 
> Afgelopen weekend stopte ze al eerder met haar concert om bij haar vriendje te kunnen zijn, maar nu blijkt er misschien meer achter te zitten. Volgens verschillende Spaanse en Latijns-Amerikaanse media verwachten de zangeres en haar lover, voetballer Gerard Piqué, nog dit jaar hun eerste kindje.
> 
> ...



Mein holländisch ist leider nicht so gut, aber der Google-Übersetzer spuckt folgendes aus:



> Am vergangenen Wochenende hielt sie vor ihrem Konzert mit ihr sein
> Freund zu sein, aber nun scheint es möglicherweise mehr dahinter sein
> zu sitzen. Laut mehreren spanischen und lateinamerikanischen Medien
> erwarten, dass die Sängerin und ihr Liebhaber, Fußballspieler Gerard Pique, doch ist diese
> ...



 Aber glaub das wichtigste versteht man.


----------



## Punisher (15 Juni 2011)

Nöke nöke


----------

